# Where to find lumbermills in Atlanta, GA area



## bhaberer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm fairly new to woodworking and from what I understand it is much cheaper/better to get your wood from the lumber mill instead of places like Lowes/Home Depot. I have a very limited budget and much of the time my budget comes down to a choice of a new tool or wood to build stuff out off. I'm wondering at what point does the lumber mill become cheaper. They all seem like they would be more geared towards bulk purchases rather than a hobbies such as myself. I also have tried to look around on google/yellowpages and it doesn't seem like there are any lumber mills nearby me, so then I also have to consider the cost of gas to go pick up the wood. I know buying wood from Home Depot and Lowes the prices are probably higher but in my situation is that just the best I can do since I can't buy in bulk? The other problem with hardware stores of course is I also have a very limited selection but then again with a limited budget I already have a very limited selection.

So I guess what it comes down to, is does anyone know what the best solution would be for purchasing wood in my situation? I just don't even know where to start looking or even what questions to start asking, and because of that I'm sure this post is all over the place, so for that I apologize.

Thanks for any info!

-Ben H.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Ben,

Here is a thread by another LJ earlier talking about some different lumber yards in the Atlanta area. I think it will be of interest for you.

http://lumberjocks.com/PocketHole69/blog/20066


----------



## bhaberer (Oct 16, 2012)

awesome thank you!


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben, In New England there are hardwood yards (2-3 within 25 miles) that sell a very wide variety of woods, perhaps 30 in different thicknesses. The box stores have about 4 in a very small selection of thicknesses. The box store quality is very good, I have to admit, but it is about 2x the cost. In addition, some hardwood yards sell 4 foot 'shorts' that are perfect length for making most furniture at a significant discount. Hopefully you can find similar where you are. You can usually buy S3S (surfaced 3 sides) in whatever dimensions you need, and avoid planing. The extra cost is about what you would expend in a power planer plus blades over time. Dave


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

One other thing, it thrills me, and probably a lot of other more seasoned guys out there, to see somebody just beginning to try this stuff. Figuring out the hardwood lumber yards, visiting them, comparing them, learning the woods, learning the measurements, smelling all the woods, getting splinters, getting my wife to help me…was just one of the best times for me.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey bro we don't live that far away from each other. Here are two hardwood dealers I like!! http://www.peachstatelumber.com/ http://www.suwaneelumber.com/ 
Hope this helps!!
-WoodWorkingGeek


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ben,

Rick Wood at thewoodyard.com in Griffin, GA is a good guy as the above link describes.

I am a sawyer with a Woodmizer LT15 sawmill, and I cut and air-dry hardwood lumber. I sell some to local woodworkers. I am in Perry, GA, about an hour and a half south of Atlanta. There are other portable sawmills that you can locate via Craigslist.


----------



## bhaberer (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow thank you all so much for the responses! I wasn't sure if I was coming to the right place and this showed me very quickly that it really is!

I haven't even gotten the chance to go to one of these lumberyards yet and I already feel like I've learned a ton! It looks like what is going to be closest for me is going to be around the north end of 285 but due to the overwhelming responses and what seems to be a large amount of woodworks in the area I figure I'd give a closer description of my area in case anyone knows of something better.

Right now out of the suggestions it seems like my drive will be around an hour which I really wouldn't because the selection seems to be so much better than the big box stores I've been going to. I'm actually about an hour northwest of Atlanta up I-75 in Cartersville(technically my mailbox is in Dallas but 100 steps literally and I'm in Cartersville). If anyone happens to know where the Cartersville airport is, I can practically walk there.

So again thank you so much for your responses this has me pointed in the right direction, I figured I put that out there though in case I was passing a lumberyard on my way to the ones mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Ben, another place to try is the resources section of woodweb.com. It features small sawmills (like mine) all around the country that will custom cut to your specifications. Wish I were closer, but if you're ever around southwest MO, drop me a line! I cut anything from 34" diameter to oddball stuff like walnut roots.
http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/Sawmill/_WhiteOak_01m.jpg
http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/Sawmill/WlntRoot_02s.jpg


----------



## Vate (Nov 2, 2010)

Atlanta Hardwoods
5400 Riverview Rd SE
Mableton, GA
Exit 15 off of I-285

Maybe not the cheapest, but great selection and you can wander around without being bothered, and select the wood as you see fit. I bought all the S4S soft maple for my kitchen cabinets here, as well as the A grade maple plywood (1/4 and 3/4 inch). They also have lots of drool-inducing craft woods, and often have large slabs of exotics. As well as deals on "shorts".


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

Most woodworkers in Atlanta area will tell you to avoid Atlanta hardwoods. If you go there you better know how to measure lumber and know your grades. They can be very generous with a tape measure. As a new woodworker I think you would be better off with Peach State. They are open Sat mornings, but get there early and bring small flashlight and a tape measure as it can get dark in some corners of the WH. Feel free to ask other shoppers for advice. Most woodworkers are more than willing to help and share knowledge.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

If y'all need some wood and you are in the GA area, let me know.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Peach State, for sure. Even the boys from Chattanooga will go down there, when Chattanooga Hardwoods falls short on exotics and good selection.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Try http://www.cramerlumber.com/. Its says Altanta but they are in Ball Ground Ga. Bring cash or check book they dont take credit cards.


----------

